# Thinking about changing jobs......



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm considering changing jobs. The pay's not real good, but the benefits are outstanding!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

talk about time around the cooler....lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm in for that!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm afraid I would end up working just everyother day, and my aspirin bill would be outrageous.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

They told me they have a very flexable schedule...........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad I didn't find that job year's ago.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Who needs good pay when ya have those bemefits!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree..........


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

It would probably have to be a very flexible schedule.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Do they have insurance for transplants ? Cause you're gonna need a liver after a few years there...LMAO


----------

